# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Pedofilie

## Pedofilie

Je verlangt naar iets, wat in de maatschappij als een taboe wordt gezien. Wanneer je in Griekse Oudheid was geboren, was er niks aan de hand geweest. Echter in de tijd waarin we nu leven, wordt pedofilie sterk afgekeurd. De onderdrukte gevoelens, je schamen voor je geaardheid en niet jezelf kunnen zijn. Om hier mee om te gaan is lastig, het kan ervoor zorgen dat je psychische problemen ondervindt. Problemen omtrent identiteitsontwikkeling en depressie zijn veelvoorkomende gevolgen. Waarom maken we het pedofielen dan nog moeilijker in Nederland? Door vereniging Martijn te verbieden, wordt er ingedruist tegen de vrijheid van meningsuiting en het recht op samenscholing.
We willen hiermee niet zeggen dat we alles goedkeuren wat er gebeurt binnen vereniging Martijn. Het uitwisselen van fotos en videos, tips en tricks vinden wij vreselijk. Het vormen van een vereniging, om hier bijvoorbeeld lotgenoten te kunnen vinden om te praten over pedofilie vinden wij juist goed! Misschien vormt vereniging Martijn dan juist een platform voor mensen die kampen met gevoelens voor minderjarigen. Het kan het in de praktijk realiseren van deze gevoelens eventueel voorkomen. 
Waarom beschouwt de meerderheid van de mensen pedofielen toch nog als criminelen? Wellicht door nieuwsberichten over Marc Dutroux en Robert M.. Wij zijn van mening dat er niet zo zwart-wit gedacht moet worden over pedofilie. Een pedofiel wordt in deze maatschappij volledig aan zijn lot over gelaten! Zelfs een vereniging wordt verboden! Is het dan niet juist makkelijker om je te keren tegen deze maatschappij? En je niets aan te trekken van wat de maatschappij voor grenzen stelt op het gebied van seksuele misdrijven?
Wij willen niet een vereniging verbieden die het aantal zedendelicten kan reduceren. Wij willen ook niet een vereniging toestaan die seks met kinderen toejuicht. Een gulden middenweg moet gevonden worden, want ook pedofielen moeten gehoord worden vinden wij. Wanneer de maatschappij minder afwijzend tegenover pedofilie staat, zullen pedofielen ook sneller hulp vragen en ontvangen. Want pedofielen verdienen meer in deze samenleving dan alleen maar uitgespuugd te worden!! 
Ga eens vanuit een ander perspectief kijken naar pedofilie en laat ons weten wat jij ervan vindt!

----------

